# Great opener



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

I have never seen so many bucks running around. Opening day I saw 30+ bucks and all were great quality. End of the day I set up on a trail many were using. The ambush worked perfectly. 30 yards on my biggest deer ever in 27 years of hunting. He made it about 75 yards after the shot. He is 20 inches wide.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats! Looks like it was definitely a great opener!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

*()*


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Fine buck! Congrats.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome buck, good job! That is quite the accomplishment with a bow!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the beautiful buck.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Well done. That is a good looking buck. Sounds like you saw a lot of deer!


----------



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice buck. Way to go!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice buck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hip, hip, hooray!!

nice buck


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Buck well done!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Outstanding!!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice Buck.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks like the start of a great year! Good looking buck!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utjer said:


> I have never seen so many bucks running around. Opening day I saw 30+ bucks and all were great quality. End of the day I set up on a trail many were using. The ambush worked perfectly. 30 yards on my biggest deer ever in 27 years of hunting. He made it about 75 yards after the shot. He is 20 inches wide.


nice, looks similiar to the buck i saw in the back of someones truck on big cotton wood canyon.

congratz


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

phorisc said:


> nice, looks similiar to the buck i saw in the back of someones truck on big cotton wood canyon.
> 
> congratz


Wasn't mine. I was a few canyons north of there. ;-)


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utjer said:


> Wasn't mine. I was a few canyons north of there. ;-)


good to see there are some really nice bucks around, the guy up big cottonwood canyon had a nice 4 pointer.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like you planned your hunt, then hunted your plan and scored.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job and congrats


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

